# Need a Dependable PSU..



## koolent (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I am going to buy:

MSI HD 6770 Or HD 6670

CM Elite 430
or
NZXT Source 210 Elite

And I am having an only CPU Fan Connector.. So I need a dependable Gaming PSU with Support for at least Three Fans... For the following Configuration..

My configuration:

Processor: intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz E7400
Slot: PCI, PCI-E x16
RAM : 2 GB
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
PSU: 180 W
GPU: Going to upgrade to either HD 6670 OR HD 6770..

My budget is 4k...


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Budget???


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you might go for an 6770 and use a CM Elite 430 + OOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS 600W Power supply SMPS
Is the ram ddr2? then upgrade to 4gb.
COOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS 600W Power supply SMPS | eBay


----------



## koolent (Feb 14, 2012)

My budget is 4k...


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Seasonic SII 520W or Corsair GS600.

For graphics card, stick with 6770.


----------



## koolent (Feb 14, 2012)

Thnx.. Bt others are welcome too suggesting a Corsair CX 430 v2..


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 14, 2012)

minimum - Seasonic S12II 430 -- 3.1k
recommended - Seasonic S12II 520W -- 3.75k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

a good 430W is more than enough for your system.anything higher is a overkill so get corsair cx430v2 for ~2300-2400.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> a good 430W is more than enough for your system.anything higher is a overkill so get corsair cx430v2 for ~2300-2400.



I think ' overkill' is nt right word to use in here, adding a good 550/600 wt psu for extra 1/1.5k is always be a wise idea. OP can use that psu in diffrent system too .. And that is called ' future proof' .. But anything bellow 500 is nt gonna 'future proof' ..



harryneopotter said:


> minimum - Seasonic S12II 430 -- 3.1k
> recommended - Seasonic S12II 520W -- 3.75k



+1 ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2012)

there is no such thing as "future proof" unless you know the future.op has a core2duo e7400 processor & till now running his system with a generic "180W"(i am assuming +12v rail output)psu.only upgrade he plans to do(& his config platform allows) is get a 6770 which is nowhere near of being called a power hungry card.if a 80+ certified 500w psu for such a system is not an overkill then what is.of course if op has the money to buy a 500w psu then it is his choice but that does not mean the system also need such psu.


----------



## koolent (Feb 16, 2012)

hmm.. Right.. Corsair CX 430 v2 is the bst option..


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ you can also take a look at Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k - it's +12v rail rated at 2A more but even I think for a budget of 4k ( I read your config details ) GS600 is more suitable


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 17, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> I think you might go for an 6770 and use a CM Elite 430 + OOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS 600W Power supply SMPS
> Is the ram ddr2? then upgrade to 4gb.
> COOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER PLUS 600W Power supply SMPS | eBay


wow  are you serious??? or a troll?





Skud said:


> Seasonic SII 520W or Corsair GS600.
> 
> For graphics card, stick with 6770.





dibya_kol said:


> I think ' overkill' is nt right word to use in here, adding a good 550/600 wt psu for extra 1/1.5k is always be a wise idea. OP can use that psu in diffrent system too .. And that is called ' future proof' .. But anything bellow 500 is nt gonna 'future proof' ..





topgear said:


> ^^ you can also take a look at Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k - it's +12v rail rated at 2A more but even I think for a budget of 4k ( I read your config details ) GS600 is more suitable


gs600 is overkill :/
he is never gonna need more than 500W at any time,
and with a 600W psu, he will pull at most 50-60% on medium/high load.
this affects the effieciency a bit, as most psu's give their max efficincy in 70-80% range.




koolent said:


> Thnx.. Bt others are welcome too suggesting a Corsair CX 430 v2..





whitestar_999 said:


> a good 430W is more than enough for your system.anything higher is a overkill so get corsair cx430v2 for ~2300-2400.





harryneopotter said:


> minimum - Seasonic S12II 430 -- 3.1k
> recommended - Seasonic S12II 520W -- 3.75k


go with the 430W one.

im using a corsair vx450 with a955BE and a 6770. works perfectly fine, with a nice margin for stress.


----------



## koolent (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh.. Thats nyc.. Thnx..   Doomgiver..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd suggest you to go for the Corsair GS500 or the CX600. There's nothing else that good other than the Seasonic units already mentioned within your budget.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 22, 2012)

hey koolent go with seasonic s12 II 520 @ 3.5k.
@doomgiver,
 buddy all the psus will give its best efficiency at a load from 20-50%.the above mentioned will give you 87-88% in 50% load and at full load it will give you 85% efficiency.there is nothing like overkill.if you buy the best of your budget then you will have a room for future upgrades.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 22, 2012)

^^if the OP has the budget then I see no harm in keeping a little headroom for future.


----------



## koolent (Feb 22, 2012)

Nyc.. You guysss helpp..  ..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 22, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> hey koolent go with seasonic s12 II 520 @ 3.5k.
> @doomgiver,
> buddy all the psus will give its best efficiency at a load from 20-50%.the above mentioned will give you 87-88% in 50% load and at full load it will give you 85% efficiency.there is nothing like overkill.if you buy the best of your budget then you will have a room for future upgrades.



most psu's have a efficiency curve peaking around the 50-60%
Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

both peak around 40-50%.

no use buying a 1000W psu just to power a 300W rig.
and that psu u reccomend, s12II, is capable of  powering a i5+hd6950, given that you dont oc anything.

so unless he is thinking of using a high-end GPU, the OP does not need anything extreme like a gs600


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Officer. If he has the budget for it, its always best to go with the best piece of kit available within the budget.

Another thing to do would be to go for the VS450 as Topgear said and invest a bit more and get the HD6850. But that would also depend on the monitor he's gaming at...


----------



## koolent (Feb 26, 2012)

Well how is Seasonic S12 II-430 (430W) as compare to Corsair CX 430 v2 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2012)

a bit better with 5 yr warranty(against corsair 3yr) but cost ~800 more.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 26, 2012)

^^
not only that it has better efficiency than corsair.its efficiency is around 85%,even it is very quiet but don't know about cx430v2.my suggestion is rather going for s12 430 @3.2k go for S12 520 II @3.6k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2012)

not much difference & certainly not worth extra 800(if it was 200-300 like earlier then it would be different).
Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


> The Corsair CX430 V2 proved to be an outstanding product, possibly the power supply with the best cost/benefit ratio we’ve ever seen.it provides efficiency between 81.2% and 85.4%, which is comparable to several 80 Plus Bronze units we’ve reviewed. It also has a very good voltage regulation and ultra-low noise and ripple levels.


----------

